# King of the budgies:



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

He apparently thinks he's ruler of the budgies...everytime he gets on top of their cage he start flapping like a nut!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

What a character Ollie is  showing off his stuff


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> What a character Ollie is  showing off his stuff



Just like Ollie but isn't Ollie! lol


----------



## Mal (Oct 24, 2007)

That is so funny!!!! and cute!!!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

ha ha ha. soo cute. He sure does rule them


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Look at him, he thinks he's a budgie wrangler.


----------

